# Portafilter for Silvia



## Noangel72 (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anybody know which portafilters, other than the OEM item, will fit my Silvia V3?

Thanks!


----------



## twitchy (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry not to answer your question, but the handle just snapped on my V1 - suggestions appreciated as my wooden bodge is looking flimsy !


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Any commercial rancilio PF will fit.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I have at least one big heavy brass commercial one from an S24 lying about if anyone needs one.


----------

